# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 11th May



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought we'd do something a little different this month....

*Wednesday 11th May, 7:30PM*

The Sausage Tree Pub
Saffron Road
High Wycombe
Buckinghamshire
HP13 6AB

http://www.sausagetreepub.co.uk

This is one of High Wycombe's most popular eating houses and has a spectacular range of 50 different sausages and also Black Rock Dining that allows you to cook your own steaks at the table.

We will need to pre-order the main courses by the 4th May, so please could you let me know what you would like before then. The prices for the sausage menu are on the website and although these meals are listed as being served with baked beans there is also an option to have garden peas if you would prefer. The Black Rock menu is listed and the prices for this range from £10.95 to £23.95. if anyone would like specific prices for a Black Rock dish, please let me know.

This is an excellent experience and well worth a visit, so get your name down and come along!

Who's coming along...??

phodge.....................Reef and Beef Black Rock
Mr phodge.................Pork and Black Pudding Sausages
NaughTTy..................Reef and Beef Black Rock
Bucks85th.................16oz Aged Rump Steak Black Rock
Bucks85th's friend.....Aged Sirloin Steak Black Rock
Mrs TTR......................Ostrich Sausages
TT02OOT....................Reef and Beef Black Rock
ttvic............................Greenwich-Smoky Sausages
slineTT........................Ostrich Sausages
ianttr..........................Ostrich Sausages
Mrs ianttr....................Babotie Sausages


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes please!

Black Rock Menu - 16oz Aged Rump Steak


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one!


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in, Black Rock menu - Reef & Beef.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Damn, you found us!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am going to try and make this meet, keep your fingers crossed


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic news! Will be good to see you again!


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I am going to give this one a miss, it looks like I have to fly to Amsterdam for work [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nooooo..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

They've got gluten free sausages specially for you! :wink:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh no!!! That is really rubbish!!! But I manage to break down one of my study managers, she's signed off for depression so got to fill in for her. I've tried to get out of it but won't be able to.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Never mind. If we like it, I'm sure we'll go back! 

Hope your study manager recovers soon.


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

wanted to come to this one aswell! but i dont finish until 7.45pm that day! oh well


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Come along anyway...I doubt we'll eat much before 8:30....and we can always save you a sausage! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Penny I would love to come to this, but I may be working in Portsmouth that week 

Can you put me down as a 'maybe'? And I'll let you know either way when I find out what I'm doing 

Josh


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Will do. Hope you can make it. 

See you tomorrow at Stanford Hall?


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

+1 please Penny! Will sort menu bits over the next day or two!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks like i may be able to make this as am defo down South that week, however will have to drive up from near Ipswich so not a short drive.

Is it a must to choose grub beforehand? When is the latest i'd need to confirm by?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We are back from holidays and we are coming Penny, ostrich sausages please x2....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Looks like i may be able to make this as am defo down South that week, however will have to drive up from near Ipswich so not a short drive.
> 
> Is it a must to choose grub beforehand? When is the latest i'd need to confirm by?


Hi Paul, that's a mighty impressive drive, but we'd be gald to see you!

If you want to choose some food, I'll add you to the list and PM you my mobile number. If you can't make it, send me a text on the Mon or Tues and I can cancel your place.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bucks85th said:


> +1 please Penny! Will sort menu bits over the next day or two!





slineTT said:


> We are back from holidays and we are coming Penny, ostrich sausages please x2....


Nice one boys. Hope you can a good holiday Elias!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Reef and Beef for me please Penny


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Penny,

The +1 menu for me is the black rock aged sirloin steak please!

Moochos grassyarse!

Jim


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And grassyarse back to you too! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

phodge said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i may be able to make this as am defo down South that week, however will have to drive up from near Ipswich so not a short drive.
> ...


Oops, scrap that. Guess i should have checked the distance/time involved first. It's 120 miles & likely a 3hr drive each way so a bit too far  Being from oop North i assumed it was alot closer. Will be spending a little more time down South this year during the week so will keep my eyes peeled for future meets


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries Paul, a 6 hour round trip is a bit excessive just for dinner! :lol:

Hopefully we'll see you later on this year.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

If anyone else would like to join us, please let me know asap!


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

2 more for the list please. will confirm menu asap. ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Ian.


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

penny. me, ostrich sausages. mrs , babotie sausages. thanks. ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Ian - see you both next week.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Penny

Out here in Malta soaking up the rays [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

I will go for the Greenwich Smoky.

Cheers for now


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ooooh! Sounds like fun! Hope you'll show us your white bits! :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

What white bits?

O yes the skin under my watch


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

The whites in your eyes...?? :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny I am sure you have calculated Donna's ostrich sausages...... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, Mrs TTR is on the list. 

She FBd me ages ago...! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny where do we park? As i can see the pub is on the road.... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

There's a massive car park opposite the pub Elias - you get to it from the A40 London Road - Do a satellite view on Google and you'll see what I mean


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

i thougt so, correctly....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Penny for organising another great evening! Really enjoyed the my Reef & Beef and the company. A very entertaining experience!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Penny for a wonderful meet once again, the ostrich was delicious and so were the TTs.....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

What a great night!! :lol: :lol:

Thanks guys for coming along, cooking dinner has never been so much fun! :lol: Vic, it was great to see you again, don't leave it so long next time! Ronelle, it was great to meet you, I hope we didn't scare you off....

We'll go back to the 3 Horseshoes next month, so keep an eye out for details soon. 8)


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn! im from High Wycombe, and only just found out about this! oh well put me down for the next meet..


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Ashley!

I'll add you to my list so that I can let you know the details of the next one.


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Hiya, Ok that would would be great, i look forward to meeting you all  thanks Phodge


----------

